# Drill Stand modification



## Niki (23 Jun 2006)

Good day

I’m sure that almost everybody has something like this drill stand.

Sometimes the plates are too big to hold them for drilling in the drill press.
Instead of bringing the plate to the drill, I’m bringing the drill to the plate.
All the rest is on the pictures.

Regards
niki




```
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Drill%20Stand/DP1.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Drill%20Stand/DP2.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Drill%20Stand/DP3.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Drill%20Stand/DP4.jpg[/img]
```


----------



## Losos (25 Jun 2006)

Hi Niki,
Nice idea, I recently binned my B&D drill stand (Not accurate) but wish I'd keept it just for the odd time when your idea might be the only solution.

Better stert looking for a cheap one at the boot fairs


----------



## Alexam (1 Dec 2013)

Just seen this Niki, it's a great idea, which I may borrow from you. Thanks for your inventiveness.

Alex


----------



## RogerP (1 Dec 2013)

On a similar theme I occasionally, very occasionally, need to drill quite deep holes in wide/long boards that are too large to get under a pillar drill. The holes need to be accurately at 90 degrees.

For a quid I bought one of these at a car boot - it does the job.


----------



## rafezetter (7 Dec 2013)

I use one of those stands as well on occasion Roger P, I found it very useful for drilling into endposts with a forstner bit when vertical trueness was needed - I gang all of the timber together to give me a bigger footprint for the hand base, but I might still make a base for it to increase the stability, maybe even some sort of removable base sides to allow clamping to posts.

Niki was always so inventive with his ideas - it's a real shame I never got to thank him for the many of his I've already used.


----------



## DTR (11 Dec 2013)

Clever idea, thanks for posting. If I see one of these at the bootfairs next season I might have a punt 

edit: sorry, I just noticed who originally started the thread


----------

